# Halloween - It's not a Holiday but a way of living



## The King of Halloween (Apr 16, 2009)

I am new to this forum but certainly not new to loving Halloween. I remember the feeling it gave me as a kid. The smell of the Crisp Autumn air of the North East, Apple and pumpkin picking, and most importanly decorating my house and trick or treating. 

I now find myself to be in an interesting position. I am 31, happily married to a Halloween convert, no kids and living in the suburbs of New York City. I just bought a house last year and my dreams came true. I was finally able to haunt my own hose. For those of you that have experienced this you now the feeling.

My wife and I spend October traveling all over NYS going to Haunted Houses, Apple picking and pumpkin picking. We live a very Halloween life. We have an excellent Spooky Town Collection which we display every year as well.

But there is something missing every year. Every year I feel like I am chasing that childhood feeling that created my love of Halloween. I know i will never find the same feeling, but wonder what Halloween will be like when I finally have kids. 

I guess the point of me writing this is to find out if others have the same feeling. Did having children enhance your Halloween?


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

A resounding YES for me!
I am a little girl on the inside, and having a daughter has only made it a stronger part of me. I have someone to share it all with and it's all fresh and new to her.
But it's great that your spouse enjoys it with you, you are lucky!


----------

